# Art Zoyd



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I've had this and other works but this is my favorite CD of theirs: ] Le Mariage Du Ciel Et De L'Enfer.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Great track!

I've been a huge fan of Art Zoyd for years, and many of the other bands that loosely fit into the "avant-prog" subgenre of prog.

Ever since the original bands of the 70's and 80's (Henry Cow, Univers Zero, Motor Totemist Guild, etc), up through the current crop of avant-prog bands (Thinking Plague, Far Corner, Panzerpappa, etc, etc).

Can't get enough!


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Not a major fan of Art Zoyd. They're a little too Zeuhl for my tastes.... Don't care much for Magma, ZNR, Zäo, Troll, Yochk'o Seffer, Eskaton, Eider Stellaire, François Cahen, Klaus Blasquiz, Bernard Paganotti, Xalph, etc. for the same reason.

I'm much more fond of CroMagnon, Bub, Samla, U. Zero, Present, Daniel Denis, Guy Seger, French TV, Miriodor, Aranis, John Zorn, The Books, Homonucleus Res... so many more.

And of course Canterbury.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

No need for steroids when you have Art Zoyd.


----------

